# how to cope



## honestlyimtired (Nov 5, 2017)

i know we all have some degree of depression/anxiety/some mental illness as a result of Leaky Gas but it's all just really overwhelming being a teenager and all. I contemplate suicide every day and I've never been in a genuinely happy mood ever after this started. I've had issues with anxiety and depression even before I contracted this and this additional weight that is LG destroyed any inkling of happiness I were to ever have.

I just have no real support system; my parents believe me but even they consider this problem as a burden to them. So I was wondering how you guys found ways to cope with the psychological trauma this causes you? Thanks so much


----------



## lone_wolf777 (Dec 20, 2017)

The burden your parents are facing is laughable compared to what you're dealing with. Make sure they know the importance of getting this condition fixed. As far as coping is concerned, it's probably something we all struggle with. Life isn't always rainbows and butterflies. Sometimes it's downright awful and we just have to deal with it.


----------



## Sufferer25 (Dec 8, 2017)

Its different for everyone, i can't offer much considering our situations are completely different, if i'm correct you're still in highschool and you're a girl. Most of us have a bit of an easier time in general being either a guy nor do most of us have to deal with an crowded school of peers our age for hours at a time. For myself to cope i have just looked towards the future and all the goals I want to accomplish in life that this ordeal seems to be putting a huge damper on. To put it best i think most of us want to take the world by the balls once its finally over, just continue to think of the person youre going to be and and your future aspirations. If you can beat this which will probably be the biggest hurdle you could deal with you will be able to handle any other obstacle or problem that will ever arise. The world will be at your fingertips and you'll just have to go get it.

P.S. just like OL 10 year himself said, start squating and keep up to date with your fellow LG people, were an interesting community if you're not in the discord come join, be prepared to hear some weird shit though.


----------



## Uh_oh (Mar 13, 2018)

I used to be where you’re at now. I was 16 years old when I got IBS. Like you, I’d already suffered from anxiety and depression, but I was starting to branch out and gain more independence. When I realized these symptoms weren’t going away, I was so disgusted and disappointed with myself. It felt to me like I was being punished for trying to grow up. How was it possible to keep going to school and to try to have friends? Who would want to date me, the way I was? It took a while before I began to see myself as a person who was worth knowing. The only advice I can offer is have compassion for yourself. You didn’t do anything wrong, you have an illness, even if others may not have the maturity to see that. If it’s a burden, it’s yours to carry. You are doing something about it by seeking treatment. Whenever you feel angry or start to blame yourself for a setback or a bad day, think of what you would say to a dear friend who was going through this and say it to yourself. You are worthwhile and you deserve to feel better. The fact that you feel suicidal worries me. Please, consider seeing a therapist if you aren’t already. A good therapist can help you find strategies to cope with the stress resulting from your illness. By reducing your stress, your symptoms may improve over time.


----------



## Montesanto (Aug 24, 2017)

Dears, the words that you wrote here are really what we all need, thank you for that... This is a constant process of redirecting our thinking from despair to hope... Have a good Easter season - if you celebrate one.


----------

